# Are you getting tips



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm just curious on how Uber drivers are doing on tips? and are you using a tip jar? People please give me some feedback on this subject. Thank you!!!


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Most weeks mine are around 15% or a little higher.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Best tip I ever got....

Stay away from people...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Best tip I ever got....
> 
> Stay away from people...8>)
> 
> Rakos


I just recently added a tip jar and it seems to be working pretty good.. my ratings have stayed the same


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberXterra said:


> I just recently added a tip jar and it seems to be working pretty good.. my ratings have stayed the same


Tips are like girls....

IF you chase them...

They elude you....

If you cautiously avoid them....

They find you....

It doesn't take a monkey....

To figure that out....8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Tips are like girls....
> 
> IF you chase them...
> 
> ...


This monkey was only getting about one tip out of 15 rides.. now I'm getting 5 out of 10


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberXterra said:


> This monkey was only getting about one tip out of 15 rides.. now I'm getting 5 out of 10


Ka ching!

Whatever your doing...

Keep doing IT!!!

Rakos


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ka ching!
> 
> Whatever your doing...
> 
> Keep doing IT!!!


Thanks Rakos


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberXterra said:


> Thanks Rakos


No problem....

Beats throwing







poop...

Rakos


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> No problem....
> 
> Beats throwing
> View attachment 162108
> ...


LOL


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

lol @ tip signs and tip jars, that is some clown shit right there.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Tips are like girls....
> 
> IF you chase them...
> 
> ...


Hey I don't remember taking that picture with you Rakos! We must have had a great time that day.

PS: I wish!

. . . 



surlyuber619 said:


> lol @ tip signs and tip jars, that is some clown shit right there.


But they seem to help people. I don't have the gumption and I feel like it's a bit too "in your face" BUT no judgement at all to those who have tip jars - I'm envious that they have the nuts to do that. I feel like pax would not only sneer at it internally, but would down rate me too. ;\


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

UberXterra said:


> I just recently added a tip jar and it seems to be working pretty good.. my ratings have stayed the same


Before Uber added tipping, I had a clown shit tip sign and would get quite a bit. Now that Uber's added tipping, tips are down. Tested with the tip sign and without. Doesn't seem to make a difference. Rating has remained the same.

I get tipped on most rides on Lyft. For all its bs, I prefer Lyft.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Best tip I ever got....
> 
> Stay away from people...8>)
> 
> Rakos


Wrong. Best tip is stay away from steve2016!


----------

